# Gasoline Prices



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

currently $111 locally Elmira Ont. been that price for about a week. this is Tuesday, warm weather this week, therefore I predict an increase again before the weekend. (anticipated to be $140 by the summer by the media) My very first gallon, NOT LITRE, cost $ 0.34. at current rates my last litre will be upwards of $340.00 per LITRE. 
on a side note: I'm curious what a doz. cobs of corn will be this summer given all the Bulloney about bio fuels.
what are your thoughts????

was going to close with "cheers", but now I feel grumpy
Gerry


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Already $1.40 here on Salt Spring.
Looks like W is doing a stellar job--it's what he was hired for anyways (to push the price of gasoline up). And I always though he was an incompetent clown.
(Am I allowed to say that here? I'd get banned again on TGP for even alluding to this I'm sure. If not, just let me know and I'll delete it...).


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Gas in Waterloo is somewhere north of 110 too. Wish I'd put gas in my car Saturday before last when I saw a gas station with gas at 104.7. I wonder how people who drive SUVs/trucks afford it...

And gas was something like 50 when I first moved to Canada about 10 years ago.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yesterday while I was talking to the gas attendant while getting filled up, I realized I am spending at least $12/day on gas just going to/from work.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ............
> on a side note: I'm curious what a doz. cobs of corn will be this summer given all the Bulloney about bio fuels.
> what are your thoughts????
> 
> ...


Oh yes, gotta feed 'progress' rather than people. Play bass = forget grumpy. :rockon2:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

1.20 to 1.26 around here, I'm considering buying a 50cc scooter for distances I"m not up to by bicycle (80+km or just don't feel like ridding) My jeep only gets used 2 twice a week and I'd rather not use it at all.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I hate having a V8 Jeep... I have honestly stopped driving it because of the cost, my bus pass is much cheaper.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

On December 31st I had a fender bender. But given it was a '94 Nissan, the insurance company wrote if off - $1800. I said screw it. I don't want to go in debt for a car right now. So I walk to the Go Train station in the morning (40 minutes). Talk the bus back in the evening ($.65 from the station - under 10 minutes). I always use the Go Train, so that's no change. If I need to do some heavy shopping, I borrow my daughter's truck - about 2x per month. I've used a cab for two return trips ($12). Three grocery stores, the beer store, the LCBO, two drug stores and a Tim Horton's are within walking distance of home. 

Other than a minor inconvenience, I really don't miss it. 

Besides, I'd rather spend money on gear! :rockon2: :rockon2: :rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, and I have to get the roof reshingled this summer. The car can wait!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Chito said:


> Yesterday while I was talking to the gas attendant while getting filled up, I realized I am spending at least $12/day on gas just going to/from work.


Both my wife and I commute to different locations . We are seeing the cost of fuel take a big chunk of our pay just to get to/from work . I'm trying to plan trips better and am taking a lot less of my hop in the car and go to music stores or out looking around . 

I feel the same about W too , I think he's in bed with the oil producers


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Oh yeah, and I have to get the roof reshingled this summer. The car can wait!


Ouch!! , that's gonna hurt . Had mine done 3 years ago....$4500 and that was a deal . I think 35 yr shingles have gone up a lot since than due to the tar/petrolium used to produce them


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The lowest price I can remember was $0.27/L.

Considering that gas is flamable, and alot of it has to travel accross the ocean to get here, and that it is not a renewable resource, I can understand the prices going as they are with all of the gas guzzling SUV's on the road.

On the other hand, I have two young kids, and milk is still more per liter than gas. It is farmed locally, and is a renewable resource - and it is much easier and safer to transport. Makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

What strikes me is we have not seen the panic like when the prices went up in the 70's and we saw shortages/closed gas stations too . I remember a song at the time " Cheaper crude or no more food " . There sure was a change in what people were driving , everyone was scrambling to get a 4 cyl econo box and you couldn't give a gas guzzler away . 

I think were just beginning to see some changes in attitude but maybe it's because the economy has been strong and most have been able to budget the extra cost .


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have 2 friends who have both bought new smaller cars in the last month. Luckily I have always driven small vehicles. If the gas hits that $1.40 mark, I might seriously consider buying something even smaller even though my car isn't that old. When I factor how much I would be paying to drive to work with gas prices that high, it would probably be worth it.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> Ouch!! , that's gonna hurt . Had mine done 3 years ago....$4500 and that was a deal . I think 35 yr shingles have gone up a lot since than due to the tar/petrolium used to produce them


Last year $7000!!! Need a couple new windows this year....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

$1.14 around the corner this morning, but I didn't buy. Neither of us drive to work (wife walks about 3 blocks, I work at home), so we're not suffering too much for it, but the summer will be expensive with trips to NS and elsewhere.

I live in a small town so walking and biking are reasonable realities, and might become more necessary. 

The bozos who leave their cars idling at Tim Horton's aren't feeling the crunch yet I guess.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have not paid for gas in 14 years. Covered through work. That all comes to an end on May 1st when I am done at this job. I am not looking forward to paying for my own gas, not to mention insurance and maintainance etc etc


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The earliest I remember is 25 cents a gallon. That would've been '64 or '65 I guess. I was 12 or 13, had a Honda 50 cub, lol, I'd pull into the local gas station, give the guy a quarter and say "fill it up". And I think the thing got something like 300 miles to the gallon. Maybe I should have kept it.

Now the provinces are starting to talk 'carbon tax' (BC already passed it, Quebec has passed a different tax I think) to show how 'green' they are. IMO this equates to yet another tax grab that will force the cost of everything, not just fuel, up. What the hell are they thinking? They should all just buy dogs and name them after some environmental thing to let us know they are 'green'.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

As of 11:42am Gas is 1.16.8 bucks a liter in Mississauga at that is at the cheap gas station, Pioneer.

It now cost me $50.00 a week to drive my 2.0 2003 VW Golf with no break in sight.

I will be changing jobs soon so I'll save about 20km's a day which I hope will help ease the gas bill.

Seems the cost of living (if you call it living) is rising with no control yet wages rise at close to 0% a year.


:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

$1.11 on Monday; $1.12 on Tues.; $1.14 Wed.; haven't looked yet today, but I kinda see a trend happening here......weekend coming.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> $1.11 on Monday; $1.12 on Tues.; $1.14 Wed.; haven't looked yet today, but I kinda see a trend happening here......weekend coming.


Hovering around $1.40 all week on Salt Spring in BC. Glad I work at home...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

$1.16 in Chilliwack, $1.15 in Abbotsford.

Yet the dealers here sell more and more SUV's and crummy-mileage luxury sedans than any other vehicle *shrug*


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i gave my car away some 5 years ago. then i got a place about 7 kms from work and rode a bike. but barton st hamilton is full of idiots in cars, very dangerous ride lol- so i take the bus. grocery store, beer store, tim hortons, canadian tire and guitar string store all within a few minutes walk from my door. there are times, maybe once every few months when i say, damm, if i had a car.... but the cost is just ridiculous. not just for gas either. the government and insurance companies have you by the wallet, since we are all brainwashed into the belief that a car is necessary. you can justify it all day long, but its not necessary for anyone.
my drivers liscence has expired, so ill have to do the graduated liscencing thing if i want to drive again. screw that. no turning back for me. saw a guy last week pull up to the tim hortons on a cart pulled by a pony. that was pretty anachronistic, if i get a bigger apartment maybe ill get a pony.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

fraser said:


> saw a guy last week pull up to the tim hortons on a cart pulled by a pony. that was pretty anachronistic, if i get a bigger apartment maybe ill get a pony.


Man....that's one of the best comments I've seen , thanks I needed that....hahahaha !!! :smile:

Actually if work was not so far away I swear I would start riding my horse to and from . Maybe I could get him to double as the Western Mustang mascot :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

fraser said:


> ...grocery store, beer store, tim hortons, canadian tire and guitar string store.....


Now if that isn't THE Canadian shopping list, I just don't know what is  :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Last year $7000!!! Need a couple new windows this year....


I hear ya! I have to get the windows done in my house this year. I'm guessing I'm looking at about $20,000.00 before I'm done!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

It's been well over 1$/L here for years. It's about 1.60$ right now. But, I refuel my car with LPG gas (kind of like propane), which is cheaper, cleaner burning, and more efficient than gasoline. Costs me about 40$ per week to refuel my SUV.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

fraser said:


> ...saw a guy last week pull up to the tim hortons on a cart pulled by a pony. that was pretty anachronistic, if i get a bigger apartment maybe ill get a pony.


I've seen that guy on the pony a few times now on Canon Street & Kensington Area. He gets the looks....


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

$1.169/litre here where I live for regular.

Then I have to drive around the native blockades, so the drive is even further!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> Then I have to drive around the native blockades, so the drive is even further!


small price to pay for the suppression of an entire civilization and all its lands, plants and creatures. screw nature, we need more houses and strip malls so we can get more money:smile:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

$1.22 here in ottawa... now costs me $100 to fill my SUV...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

SUV owners....


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

buuuut, there are SUVs and there are SUVs. My Pontiac Torrent is kinda mid sized, gets close to 30 MPG (sorry I don't know what that converts to) on the highway, and hauls a fair amount of gear.


----------



## snoglobe (Jun 20, 2007)

fraser said:


> small price to pay for the suppression of an entire civilization and all its lands, plants and creatures. screw nature, we need more houses and strip malls so we can get more money:smile:


Oh, please... mankind's entire history is all about the suppression of entire civilizations etc. It's the dark side of human nature. The British Empire wasn't built on goodwill and hugs, Alexander the Great wasn't that great of a person, the Holy Roman empire was neither holy nor Roman, Guitar Center has never given a hoot about mom and pop retailers, discuss.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

dwagar said:


> gets close to 30 MPG (sorry I don't know what that converts to) on the highway.


9.3 litres/ 100 kilometres.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> 9.3 litres/ 100 kilometres.


Someone was paying attention in Math class!


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

fraser said:


> small price to pay for the suppression of an entire civilization and all its lands, plants and creatures. screw nature, we need more houses and strip malls so we can get more money:smile:


You want to tell that to a family that is forced off their farm after five generations...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Let me correct that for you:



Geek said:


> *Vehicle* owners....


If you think you're immune to rising gas prices because you drive a smaller car all I have to say is: wait. Large vehicle owners are first, but they aren't last. Just give it time and you'll feel it too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

$1.27 / litre here this morning.

Went to that from $1.18 (same station) in 20 minutes.

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

People seem to think that the oil companies control prices. Although they DO benefit from the current condition it's really Wall Street that sets market prices.


I think I'll get a Vespa or Piaggio. Nothing says rock and roll like a 6' 220 lb bald headed rocker on a scooter weighing less than the rider.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I think I'll get a Vespa or Piaggio. Nothing says rock and roll like a 6' 220 lb bald headed rocker on a scooter weighing less than the rider.


Is this the 2008 version of "Easy Rider"? :food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Is this the 2008 version of "Easy Rider"? :food-smiley-004:
> 
> Dave


Can't you just see me and Paul on a minibike? Dumb and dumber ride again.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Let me correct that for you:
> 
> Originally Posted by Geek
> *Vehicle* owners....


Indeed! :wink:


Though I get 45MPG+ in my '94 Aspire (now tell me why 14 years later, cars of that size are getting WORSE mileage and on a test drive, don't have any more balls to show for it? :confused-smiley-010 ), I'd like a Prius or something :smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

greco said:


> Is this the 2008 version of "Easy Rider"? :food-smiley-004:
> 
> Dave


No, this is:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I was just talking to my brother. He's down in Venezuela working. He filled up a truck today with 80 litres of fuel. It cost $4.25 for the whole thing. I mean seriously, WTF


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I think I'll get a Vespa or Piaggio. Nothing says rock and roll like a 6' 220 lb bald headed rocker on a scooter weighing less than the rider.


I think I'd pay extra for concert tix to see that! :smile:

Seriously though, oil prices, like everything else, are dictated by the law of supply and demand. The wars in the Middle East have diminished supply and increased demand. Also, as milkman pointed out, this has allowed Wall Street to artificially inflate oil prices too. As population grows, and as more people buy and drive gas powered vehicles, prices will continue to soar. 

I tried to get people interested in car pooling at Teacher's College and had no success... Maybe if gas hits $3.00 a litre


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Ripper said:


> I was just talking to my brother. He's down in Venezuela working. He filled up a truck today with 80 litres of fuel. It cost $4.25 for the whole thing. I mean seriously, WTF


It's a member of OPEC but its GDP per capita is less than 7000$ per year...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey guys, start saving that old oil from your deep friers. Find a garage with some other and start making your own biodiesel - just far enough away from people if case it blowed up good. :smile:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Geek said:


> Indeed! :wink:
> 
> 
> Though I get 45MPG+ in my '94 Aspire (now tell me why 14 years later, cars of that size are getting WORSE mileage and on a test drive, don't have any more balls to show for it? :confused-smiley-010 ), I'd like a Prius or something :smile:



In the past decade car companies have been more concerned on performance than economy . Back in the mid 80's when fuel injection was introduced it made a big difference in most cars economy and performance , one example was the GM 3.8 V6 in the 86 Buick Le Sabre , Pontiac Bonneville...etc . These cars went like spooky the cat and got a good 30 mpg which was great for a larger front wheel drive . 

I see now the economists are calling for oil to hit $200 a barrel and if you recall it was only months back these same guys were predicting $100 a barrel . It's just like we are puppets in a play guys and it's time something was done to stop the manipulation of the market that is making the prices rise and taking money from our pocket and making some guys very wealthy . You have these spin doctors continually coming out with reasons why oil prices have to climb with crap about how oil is running out and the OPEC nations are cutting back on production , there is a hurrican in the gulf that might disrupt production ,and a host of other BS mystery tales to keep the masses wondering and unsure what to believe but we seem to be buying it . It's a bunch of BS IMHO and the real fix to this problem is to find alternative energy sources and end the monopoly of the oil companies 

Sorry for the rant but I'm sick or all these predictions that are playing us as suckers .


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> In the past decade car companies have been more concerned on performance than economy .


Even now.

I asked a Kia and a Hyundai dealer as to why their compacts got worse mileage than my ol' beater and both said the same thing... "People want power, not economy".
(Interesting note that I just read that they were the only two Asian automakers that took a financial hit)

The gas prices were a steady climb in 2007 and the hottest selling vehicle in Chilliwack was the Ford F-series trucks.

From the looks of most of these trucks in town, not many at all have seen a day on the farm


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I just got back from running errands and while I was driving down the street, all I could think about was all the big honkin' SUV's on the road and how much it must be costing folks to fill those things up. And Hummers! What kind of mileage do they get? Yikes! It cost me $60.00 to put gas in my car (1983 Mazda RX7) but it'll at least go for a long while on that. 

I think we as a consumer group need to remember all the time that we are the target of big companies trying to make money off us. We got psyched into believing that we needed to have big SUV's so that we could conquer all those big sand dunes (you know, the ones in the commercials). Companies actually hire psychologists to figure out the weak spots of consumers in order to best separate us from our money. Here's the golden rule: don't be 'sold to'. Be a wise consumer. Don't let some company tell you that you need a big beautiful brand new SUV to get up and down those Rocky Mountains when all you really do is go to Safeway and back. End of rant. :banana:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> I just got back from running errands and while I was driving down the street, all I could think about was all the big honkin' SUV's on the road and how much it must be costing folks to fill those things up. And Hummers! What kind of mileage do they get? Yikes! It cost me $60.00 to put gas in my car (1983 Mazda RX7) but it'll at least go for a long while on that.
> 
> I think we as a consumer group need to remember all the time that we are the target of big companies trying to make money off us. We got psyched into believing that we needed to have big SUV's so that we could conquer all those big sand dunes (you know, the ones in the commercials). Companies actually hire psychologists to figure out the weak spots of consumers in order to best separate us from our money. Here's the golden rule: don't be 'sold to'. Be a wise consumer. Don't let some company tell you that you need a big beautiful brand new SUV to get up and down those Rocky Mountains when all you really do is go to Safeway and back. End of rant. :banana:



lol that never ceases to blow my mind, i see it daily- a 110 pound woman, comes out of the grocery store with 2 bags of groceries, climbs into her hummer alone, then pulls over to the tim hortons and sits at the drive thru.
i worked all last year installing transmissions for a large tranny shop. 17 year old girls driving new ford explorers. suit and tie guys driving honking great big dual axle pickup trucks. women with 2 kids driving mammoth suvs with big v8s.
i can understand the dude with a 500 hp mustang or camaro- at least you know its a toy - 
when i was a kid my folks got by just fine with regular cars, and they had to cart myself and 2 brothers around with all our hockey equipment.
its a strange, excessive and greedy world we live in.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

And point that out in a letter to the editor and for weeks you'll get owners spitting fire and brimstone at you, defending their truuuuck :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Speaking of good gas milage... I have a jawa moped for sale if anyone wants it. I have 3 other bikes and this ones got to go. Gas is not even an issue when it comes to these old school peddlers.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> In the past decade car companies have been more concerned on performance than economy . Back in the mid 80's when fuel injection was introduced it made a big difference in most cars economy and performance , one example was the GM 3.8 V6 in the 86 Buick Le Sabre , Pontiac Bonneville...etc . These cars went like spooky the cat and got a good 30 mpg which was great for a larger front wheel drive .
> 
> I see now the economists are calling for oil to hit $200 a barrel and if you recall it was only months back these same guys were predicting $100 a barrel . It's just like we are puppets in a play guys and it's time something was done to stop the manipulation of the market that is making the prices rise and taking money from our pocket and making some guys very wealthy . You have these spin doctors continually coming out with reasons why oil prices have to climb with crap about how oil is running out and the OPEC nations are cutting back on production , there is a hurrican in the gulf that might disrupt production ,and a host of other BS mystery tales to keep the masses wondering and unsure what to believe but we seem to be buying it . It's a bunch of BS IMHO and the real fix to this problem is to find alternative energy sources and end the monopoly of the oil companies
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I'm sick or all these predictions that are playing us as suckers .


Yeah, that Iraqi oil was so important...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Right now price are at 1.35$ in Sherbrooke Qc, we're waiting for a new rise withing 24hrs, and price for this summer, what we call Construction Vacancy, wich is 2 last weeks of July, price is expected to rise above 2.00$..that's totaly insane.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*how do they do it*

I dont know how people do it on Min wage paying high gas prices no public transit, and having to drive a distance to work..

Thats gotta hurt>> along with all the other bills like keeping a home up..Always something with a house,, Windows, Roof ect.

We have a new roof to put on this year. (93 bundles) last year it was windows.
I am thinking about going to a metal roof but i am afraid it going to cost too much.. about double the price.. but then its there... and u dont have to think about replacing.
But
Fiberglass shingles have gone down in price. and i was told they are the best..

Gas, house repairs., Family, job stress...I think i need to buy a new guitar>>>to make me happy>..LOL

Rick


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

At 2:00 a liter, Vacation this summer will be spent on the pool deck that's for sure hehehee. We bought our first house in november and invested a lot in fixing the place up, AND the pool was trashed as well because of the insane amout of snow received. SO ...no way i'm spending 200$ in fuel to go anywhere..


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

The cost of fuel is effecting everybody and just about any consumer goods . It's becoming VERY difficult for a lot of families to make ends meet . 

The May long wekend is coming , it's sure to make a good jump then . Oil companies will tell us the extra travelling and vacations will be putting a strain on oil reserves....bla....bla....bla.....BS !


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't believe one wealthy caller on a radio show the other day, "...the rich will eat and drive, you poor will starve and die. It's called survival of the fittest.." then he laughed maniacally 

But countries should beware - history has shown high prices and lack of food have triggered revolutions.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Geek said:


> I can't believe one wealthy caller on a radio show the other day, "...the rich will eat and drive, you poor will starve and die. It's called survival of the fittest.." then he laughed maniacally
> 
> But countries should beware - history has shown high prices and lack of food have triggered revolutions.


What a pompous ass. How much ya wanna bet the guy was born with a silver spoon in his mouth. I've met a few of those in my day..... only rich because daddy was rich. It's really hard for me to have any respect for someone like that. The truth is in Calgary 40% of the homeless population are employed and just can't make ends meet. In some cases it has less to do with motivation and more to do with lack of opportunity. Rich begets rich. I heard on the news this morning that the rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer, and the gap between the two is widening in Canada. Alberta has had a large increase in 6-figure income earners since the mid 1980's. And, we've also got one of the highest homeless rates. Is that about laziness, or is that about privilege, or is that about bad self-serving government?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Geek said:


> But countries should beware - history has shown high prices and lack of food have triggered revolutions.


We can only hope. Unlikely as long as Britney has a nipple slip or Brangelina have a threesome with JLo or whatever...
Funny thing, I thought W was an ineffectual incompetent waste of space, but he's fulfilled his mandate beautifully: push up the price of gas, and funnel taxpayer money into the arms industry. Mission accomplished. 
Shame everyone else on the planet has to pay for it.
(I'd get banned (again) on TGP for just _thinking_ that)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Four months without a car. Just very minor inconveniences. I do have access to a pickup truck, but I haven't had to use it since early March. I've used a cab twice - short return trip to take an 88 year old to the doctor. My daughter has the truck though and doesn't mind doing grocery shopping with me.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> (I'd get banned (again) on TGP for just _thinking_ that)


Membership on Canadian boards has its privileges :smilie_flagge17:




> I heard on the news this morning that the rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer, and the gap between the two is widening in Canada.


I just read the article you speak of. I also heard earlier our premier calls it a false report, that it's "out of date" and there's far less poor 

I can't believe the denial of politicians.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I fill up my car with LPG. It's a lot more expensive than it used to be, but it's still much more affordable than gasoline. It will cost me about 40$ per week to commute to work and visit my in-laws who live an hour away.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autogas


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> ...cost me about 40$ per week to commute to work and visit my in-laws who live an hour away.[/url]


You seem ahead of the game, IMO then :smile:


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Well - I hit my "price point" this weekend. Cost me $97 and change to fill up the Land Rover. A tank will last me a week. You do the math. I bought a bus pass this morning.

Brian


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Madness. Total madness. Something must be done on these gas prices. But what?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*higher costs?*

Well I'm one of those who work in the industry of trying to get goods here from the States by truck. Higher prices aside it's become a bloodbath. truckers are starting to demand double in some lanes. Nothing going to the States and lots coming out. Nasty business.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Paul,



Paul said:


> Perhaps we need smaller, more efficient vehicles like the Europeans????? The Netherlands have waaaaaaay higher fuel prices than us, and they get by.
> 
> High fuel prices are the kick in the arse we need to improve public transit. We'd improve air quality and gridlock, just to name two, if we make the leap into parked cars and better public transit.


I remember sitting on the phone with Rafe Mair (who remembers him?) on that exact topic when petrol hit *gasp* $0.75/litre.

Short story is it'll never happen here :frown:

We need a public transit infrastructure that is so late in coming, unlike europe, it would cost us _trillions_ to catch up... especially due to the vastness and mountains of this country.

Even if we had the money, there is no political will. We have a populist government, not one that gets things done.

People do not change easily. Big truck ******** are even uttering threats on forums and in print at the thought of "those damned earth hippies" wanting them to change their ways. Unfortunately, these kind of people have a lot of money and organize very easily.

Big oil still controlls the country.

Big car manufacturers still control much of the economy.

Recipe for economic suicide no matter which way we go. It's inevidible :frown:


----------

